# How to make a DUFFMAN (Simpsons) Costume



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

It may be too late to make one for this year but there is always next.

This is a pretty neat artical on how to make your own Duffman (Simpsons) Costume 
http://www.arr-the-kraken.com/projects/duffman1.php


----------

